# Western North Carolina



## buellski (Jul 2, 2016)

We just got back from some time in the mountains of Western North Carolina, and it is a mountain bike and craft brew mecca! On our first full day, we hit up Kolo Bike Park in Asheville. This is basically a bike park within the city limits and has some short, but fun single track, a top notch pump track, and some fun jump lines. We had some newbie riders with us so we felt this was a good place to get started. The pump track and jump lines are worth the price of admission. After spending a couple of hours there, we headed over to Wicked Weed Brewing for lunch. This was my favorite brewery of the trip and their Pernicious IPA was my favorite brew. Other breweries in the area we visited included Asheville Brewing, Brevard Brewing Company, Oskar Blues, and New Belgium.







Our next ride was in Dupont State Recreational Forest. This forest is over 10K acres with over a hundred miles of trails, most of which are open to mountain bikers. The trails we rode were amazing, but the ones we were on tended to be quite sanitized. After talking to some locals, we discovered much of this is due to the fact that the trails are open to all users including equestrians and hikers. Anyway, we had some good, sustained climbs and awesome downhills.












Of the trails we rode, our favorites were Jim Branch and Ridgeline. We barely scratched the surface of Dupont. This is a great place to go if you have non-riders as there is some great hiking as well. While my son and I rode, others hiked to see some of the many waterfalls in the forest. Dupont is near Brevard, NC which is also the gateway to Pisgah National Forest. Pisgah has a much more techy reputation, but we never made it there. One of many reasons why I want to go back.

Our final day of riding was spent at Bailey Mountain Bike Park. This is a new, mountain bike only park that will eventually have a dedicated lift as well as trail-side lodging. For now, though, it's only some amazing DH and jump trails, e-z ups for a base lodge, and an old army truck for a lift.






The trails here have a sustained pitch that I haven't encountered at Highland or Burke. From top to bottom, it's go, go, go, with very few places to rest. It was a lot of fun and definitely worth checking out if you are in the area. If you like beer and biking, WNC needs to be on your bucket list!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2016)

Love Asheville area. If I were to ever move south, which is unlikely, Asheville would be the spot


----------



## buellski (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah, I think I could live there too. It's a cool little city. Although, if I lived down there it would have to be in the hills outside the city. The house we were staying at was above 4000' which meant it was a good 10+ degrees cooler than Asheville itself.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice report! DuPont is supposed to be the bees knees. Glad you had a great trip. I'd love to head down there some day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Love Asheville area. If I were to ever move south, which is unlikely, Asheville would be the spot



Agree with this.  I love Asheville, but I love skiing more...!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiMEbike (Jul 20, 2016)

Great Report!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 6, 2016)

buellski said:


> Yeah, I think I could live there too. It's a cool little city. Although, if I lived down there it would have to be in the hills outside the city. The house we were staying at was above 4000' which meant it was a good 10+ degrees cooler than Asheville itself.



...Looks like once you through the Pisgah NF you reach Sugar Mtn(~5300') = can't tell me there isn't any possibility of off-resort skiing somewhere(with a bit of hiking/snowmobiling/scouting).  Looks like there should be a ton of XC terrain as well...  Of course it's all temperature dependent(duh).
Nice TR buellski.....


----------

